# Site Update



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm doing a small update today and upgrading the main site.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Its probably my PC, but I'm only getting a few of the images, lots of red X,s...

Is there a setting somewhere?

It was Ok on the "old" site









Roger


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Some of the pictures don't show on my computer either.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They won't all show yet, it may take up to an hour to upload the new site.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I still get the old site


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I still get the old site


Try refreshing your browser Phil


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > I still get the old site
> ...


It works, just like magic


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Got the pics Ok.









Not keen on all that black I'm afraid


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I wonder is Roy going New Age or like the rest of us old sods is the wear and tear getting to him?Anyway folks do the copper/magnetic bangles give any positive benefit.After spending the weekend in my local heart unit I am open to suggestions which improve one's health.

Tom


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm having to go back to the old site for a while. There are some problems I need to fix.







Sorry.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Is it all up and running now? I can't see any of the store sections though the links are there for me to follow!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

looks good Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Uploading it again now, may take 30 minutes before it's all there. I think it should work this time.
















If I get too many complaints about the dark background then I may change it please let me know if you like it







or not.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Sorry Roy but







for me I'm afraid. The white on black is just too harsh for my eyes. I think the watches look a bit lost too. The ones on light backgrounds look OK but most you can't make out enough case and strap details. Not keen on the little cream triangles at the top of each frame either!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ollyming said:


> Sorry Roy but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not uploaded yet. You are seeing a mix of the old and new together. It will be 30-40 minutes before it is complete.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Overall I like it, but I too can not see the Store Sections from the Home page. Once I am in a particular category....

aaaaagh, crap. Now it's OK. Sorry, impatience got the better of me.

Looking good, Roy, looking good.

Martin


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry Roy

I prefer the old look.

Dave


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmm I do like the new site functions, but Im not keen on the black background......

I never did see the pink


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry, Roy,

Retrograde step, just looked on a 24" monitor...all seems way, way too small

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Mmmm I do like the new site functions, but Im not keen on the black background......
> 
> I never did see the pink


Did yyou say pink Jase ?

Right........................................................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nooooooooooooooooooo









I was joking


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Never mind the bleedin' colour - what sort of 'host' does an update with a Sorna World Timer AND a Bullhead chrono two bleedin' days after after I've just bleedin' paid for me bleedin' Nautilus??









<adds shaking-head-at-inability-to-earn-money-at-same-rate-as-nice-watches-come-up emoticon>


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

24" monitor









My living room telly ain't that big!

Roy I like it, the overall feel and style looks good to me.

I think the thumbnails are maybe a tad too small, esp on the home page and maybe the headings need to be in a slightly bigger font but overall I think it looks a lot fresher.

please don't go pink


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, it's OK by me, Roy - although I seem to be in the minority right now.

Watch pics could be a bit bigger on the main pages though.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I like it!

Miles better in black.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Do the main site pink Roy, I dare ya!
















The black looks a bit too gothic for my tastes, not meaning to offend.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> If I get too many complaints about the dark background then I may change it please let me know if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

ESL said:


> Well, it's OK by me, Roy - although I seem to be in the minority right now.
> 
> Watch pics could be a bit bigger on the main pages though.


Agreed - especially in re. of the pics


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Another "no" vote from me. Can't take all that darkness. My vision is getting worse due to medication and the yellow back ground makes it so much easier to view and read.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Seems to me that the font size has drastically changed.

I have had to change the resolution to read it easily.

Now finding it rather hard going...the thumbnails are also too small for me.

Ken


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have enlarged the font and made the thumbs larger.



tom said:


> I wonder is Roy going New Age or like the rest of us old sods is the wear and tear getting to him?Anyway folks do the copper/magnetic bangles give any positive benefit.After spending the weekend in my local heart unit I am open to suggestions which improve one's health.
> 
> Tom


I know of people that swear by these, they cannot do you any harm. I hope you are feeling better soon Tom.



nickk said:


> Never mind the bleedin' colour - what sort of 'host' does an update with a Sorna World Timer AND a Bullhead chrono two bleedin' days after after I've just bleedin' paid for me bleedin' Nautilus??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Nick.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have enlarged the font and made the thumbs larger.

















I like it!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Me too !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> tom said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder is Roy going New Age or like the rest of us old sods is the wear and tear getting to him?Anyway folks do the copper/magnetic bangles give any positive benefit.After spending the weekend in my local heart unit I am open to suggestions which improve one's health.
> ...


Yes hope you are feeling better Tom.

Roy I've had just a plain copper for a while now, tbh it hasn't made a huge difference but to be fair I probably haven't given it much chance, it's my watch hand that I have pains in and the bracelet is uncomfortable wearing at the same time as a watch.

Have you ever seen anything that incorporates a watch bracelet with this copper/magnet thingy?

would the magnets be strong enough to affect a watch (mechanicals I'm thinking of mainly) If I could get something that would fit comfortably under a watch strap then I might give it a better go.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The magnets would probably affect a watch Paul.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh well I may have to try wearing the watch onthe left again


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

nickk said:


> Never mind the bleedin' colour - what sort of 'host' does an update with a Sorna World Timer AND a Bullhead chrono two bleedin' days after after I've just bleedin' paid for me bleedin' Nautilus??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sell the Nautilus to me and buy the others.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I have enlarged the font and made the thumbs larger


Yes, thats better Roy


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Roy said:


> I'm doing a small update today and upgrading the main site.


Looks good to me Roy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks OK to me, although I like the gold on black text (as on the best sellers list) better than the white on black.


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

I dont like the black at all but yellow print on black would be better IMO


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it looks quite good! After a week or two I think we won't even notice the differences. Good job Roy!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Roy said:


> Uploading it again now, may take 30 minutes before it's all there. I think it should work this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The black background is a bit of a downer IMO

The black background is a bit of a downer IMO

The black background is a bit of a downer IMO

The black background is a bit of a downer IMO

The black background is a bit of a downer IMO

The black background is a bit of a downer IMO






























I appreciate most of the other changes though


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Looks fine to me and more professional overall than the previous look and feel.

I prefer the black background myself.

One thing I would change, Roy, is the font colour on the Store Sections headings - they don't stand out from the categories underneath.

Aside from that, I can barely remember the old site.

And I echo someone else's gripe about suddenly advertising pre-owned bargains the day after I just bought two other watches. Please synchronise your new stock intake with my bank credit levels









Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My twopenn'orth...

Whilst browsing and drooling the Vintage/NOS section; might I suggest that 'next' and 'back' page buttons at the bottom of each page would make for smoother browsing?

As I say, IMHO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the layout but find the black with white text very hard on the eyes.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I like the layout but find the black with white text very hard on the eyes.


Getting old John?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I like the layout but find the black with white text very hard on the eyes.
> ...


----------

